# Triple Boot Snow Leopard - TrackBack - Seven



## shanox (13 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

je cherche actuellement à installer comme le titre l'indique TrackBack et 7 pro en supplément de snow leopard. J'ai acheté un Macbook pro 13"(2,26 GHz, 4Go RAM) en septembre dernier.

J'ai dès le début installer 7 sans aucun problème via Bootcamp. Rien ne va plus depuis que j'ai voulu installer TrackBack. J'ai lu un tuto d'installation pour Ubuntu 9.10 d'installer rEFIT, puis Windows en premier via bootcamp, puis de partitionner la partie Mac OS pour y installer Ubuntu.

Jusqu'ici aucun soucis mais quand je lance le CD de TrackBack, on m'indique que le "device" est inconnue et erreur 4333 (De mémoire, je ne me souviens plus trop).

J'arrive cependant à arriver sur le bureau pour lancer l'install.sh Je sélectionne ma partition créée auparavant puis j'installe en ext3.

à la fin de l'installation, on me demande de retirer le CD mais impossible puisque la touche "eject" n'affiche que des caractères. J'éteins quand même l'ordinateur puis je retire le CD au démarrage.

rEFIT me permet de voir mes 3 OS mais 7 et BT ne se lance pas et je reste fixé sur une page noire avec un tiret clignotant en haut à gauche.


Serait il possible d'avoir quelques conseils afin de pouvoir installer ces 3 OS s'il vous plait?
Est ce possible ou est ce du à une incompatibilité matérielle?

Merci beaucoup à tous ceux qui pourraient m'aider.


----------

